# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  CD-ROM Giáo trình thiết kế Flash (503 MB)

## inbaongoc007

```
Part 1: SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part1.rar (95.78 MB)
[replacer_a]

Part 2: SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part2.rar (95.78 MB)
[replacer_a]

Part 3: SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part3.rar (95.78 MB)
[replacer_a]

Part 4: SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part4.rar (95.78 MB)
[replacer_a]

Part 5: SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part5.rar (60.49 MB)
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## inoxsangtrong

tạm thời download về rồi xem nếu hay sẽ thank bạn sau nhé

----------


## bevoll

cái này hay mình chưa biết thank nhaz

----------

